# Thames Berth - but where?



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi
Trying to remember a small wharf or creek off the Thames where I joined a coaster the MV Gorey.
Seem to recall it was called *Bottomley's Wharf* or *Bottomley's Creek*. Might have been near Greenwich. Might have been a pub with "Swan" in its name nearby.
Is my memory fading with age, or does/did such a berth exist?
Thanks

This was taken in Dunkirk


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

*DONT PANIC,* Now there is a white swan in Charlton, as for Bottemleys Creek I have a friend who may be able to help, I will try to contact her as she skippered barges up and down the Thames and should have a good idea,

Phill


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

*Gorey*

Hi Pete,

I can't help you with the name of the berth but that is a nice picture of the "Gorey". She looks like one of Wm.H.Mullers old ships that did the UK/Paris run. I was on the "Somme" for a couple of years and there were another 2 very similar ships the "Meuse" and the "Marne". Ruud will know which one she is.

I remember the other "Gorey", the one before yours. She ran up to Paris with us, had some good nights ashore with her crew. Locket, Wilson were the owners.

Here is a picture of the "Somme" in Guernsey


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Bridie.

I hope your still with the site.

I've found a possible for you. could it possbly be Bellamy's Wharf, Rotherhithe SE 16, Local to the Wharf was a pub called the White Swan. now sadly both gone.

Phill


----------

